# Which one is a civilised country ?



## Tommy Tainant

Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.

The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland






How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?


----------



## gipper

Tammy, put on your burka today and send us a pretty pic.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tammy, put on your burka today and send us a pretty pic.


Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy, put on your burka today and send us a pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
Click to expand...

Hey Limey...does that pic of Putin and Donald shirtless, get you horny?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy, put on your burka today and send us a pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Limey...does that pic of Putin and Donald shirtless, get you horny?
Click to expand...

Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy, put on your burka today and send us a pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
Click to expand...


I did not understand the question.   France is a COUNTRY


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy, put on your burka today and send us a pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Limey...does that pic of Putin and Donald shirtless, get you horny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
Click to expand...


what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy, put on your burka today and send us a pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Limey...does that pic of Putin and Donald shirtless, get you horny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
Click to expand...

Which one is a civilised country ?

France or Scotland ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861









 And when they start abusing their authority by dragging underage girls to the local mosque what will you say. 



 Only one in an islamonazi nation as they are forced to obey by law.
  Do you think it is acceptable to use a burkha to evade justice as many muslims do ?   Double standards again because it is part of your neo marxist brainwashing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when they start abusing their authority by dragging underage girls to the local mosque what will you say.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one in an islamonazi nation as they are forced to obey by law.
> Do you think it is acceptable to use a burkha to evade justice as many muslims do ?   Double standards again because it is part of your neo marxist brainwashing.
Click to expand...

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. You should be able to wear what you like.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy, put on your burka today and send us a pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Limey...does that pic of Putin and Donald shirtless, get you horny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
Click to expand...







 Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when they start abusing their authority by dragging underage girls to the local mosque what will you say.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one in an islamonazi nation as they are forced to obey by law.
> Do you think it is acceptable to use a burkha to evade justice as many muslims do ?   Double standards again because it is part of your neo marxist brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. You should be able to weer what you like.
Click to expand...









 So I could wear a mask of you to evade justice, is that what you are saying. There is no religious compunction for muslimah'sto wear these clothes, it is done to exhort religious extra's. Read the koran


----------



## gipper

Tammy is that you?


----------



## montelatici

Acquiescing to the misogynistic Muslim approach to women's dress seems rather uncivilized to me.  Plus, all this acquiescing does is, delay or even prevent the integration of these people from backward Muslim societies into our secular Western culture. If the second or third generation of these people continues to maintain their culture and religion, both incompatible with the West, there will never be integration and with that consequences of conflicting cultures.


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Limey...does that pic of Putin and Donald shirtless, get you horny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
Click to expand...


I did wear a Man United cap and a Tottenham Hotspurs scarf when I was on the Island of Arran. I did get some odd looks; I still don't know why??? Got some very strange comments from the locals in Aberdeen and Stirling but they just laughed when they worked out I was an Aussie. It was bloody cold!!



Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Limey...does that pic of Putin and Donald shirtless, get you horny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
Click to expand...


Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

As much as I consider the clothes Muslims wear to be ridiculous if they want to wear them then why not? As long as they don't try and stop me wearing my budgie smugglers then I say live and let live. Should they stop the Amish wearing their old style garb?

Nah; clothes are just material. I really don't care what people wear ...or don't.

Greg


----------



## Anathema

In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861



We'll see how progressive they remain if the goat humpers start staging attacks there.


----------



## gtopa1

Anathema said:


> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.



I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how progressive they remain if the goat humpers start staging attacks there.
Click to expand...


They have. Pan Am 103, Airport 2007. Plus it's bloody cold up there.

Greg


----------



## Anathema

gtopa1 said:


> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.



It's less about clothes than it is about assimilation to the society you live in.


----------



## gtopa1

Anathema said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's less about clothes than it is about assimilation to the society you live in.
Click to expand...


That may be the case in some people's minds but to me it's just about clothes. Seems petty to me. I'd much rather have them spend money on lifesavers than worrying about what the swimmers are wearing.

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Limey...does that pic of Putin and Donald shirtless, get you horny?
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.


----------



## Anathema

gtopa1 said:


> That may be the case in some people's minds but to me it's just about clothes. Seems petty to me. I'd much rather have them spend money on lifesavers than worrying about what the swimmers are wearing.



Get them to assimilate to the culture and you don't have to worry about either group.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
Click to expand...


You said that you beat up England supporters. Stop lying.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Anathema said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may be the case in some people's minds but to me it's just about clothes. Seems petty to me. I'd much rather have them spend money on lifesavers than worrying about what the swimmers are wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get them to assimilate to the culture and you don't have to worry about either group.
Click to expand...


I agree but what has that to do with wearing clothes?

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that you beat up England supporters. Stop lying.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

No I didnt. I said that when I was younger I had fights with English youths. It was part of growing up in a Border town.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that you beat up England supporters. Stop lying.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt. I said that when I was younger I had fights with English youths. It was part of growing up in a Border town.
Click to expand...


I'll see if Tilly has the post. You mentioned touring English teams in the same post. You sure you're not telling fibs again???

Greg


----------



## Anathema

gtopa1 said:


> I agree but what has that to do with wearing clothes?



Who else, other than the separatist Muslim factions wear such clothing? The clothes are a sign of their lack of integration into society.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that you beat up England supporters. Stop lying.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt. I said that when I was younger I had fights with English youths. It was part of growing up in a Border town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll see if Tilly has the post. You mentioned touring English teams in the same post. You sure you're not telling fibs again???
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Yes I believe she has a file with all my posts in it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Burkinis And Bikinis On Show At French Embassy
Protests outside the French Embassy in London today.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Anathema said:


> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.


So you are happy for the state to tell you what you can and cant wear ?


----------



## Anathema

Tommy Tainant said:


> So you are happy for the state to tell you what you can and cant wear ?



Not the State, but Society. I'll give you an example.....

Let's assume Saudi Arabia had a non-theocratic government, but it's society still expected women to wear burkas in public. Any Western woman visiting Saudi Arabia under those conditions should be expected to wear a burka, since it is the tradition of the society.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are happy for the state to tell you what you can and cant wear ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the State, but Society. I'll give you an example.....
> 
> Let's assume Saudi Arabia had a non-theocratic government, but it's society still expected women to wear burkas in public. Any Western woman visiting Saudi Arabia under those conditions should be expected to wear a burka, since it is the tradition of the society.
Click to expand...

In this instance it is the state telling people what they can wear. Although I accept that society pressure is also a factor. Its tough being a woman.

I dont think that people anywhere should have their clothing dictated to by anyone. Either to wear a burqa or not.


----------



## Anathema

Tommy Tainant said:


> In this instance it is the state telling people what they can wear. Although I accept that society pressure is also a factor. Its tough being a woman.
> 
> I dont think that people anywhere should have their clothing dictated to by anyone. Either to wear a burqa or not.



It's the States, at the behest of the People. 

Life is tough. Suck it up, cupcakes.

We'll have to disagree on the clothing issue.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this instance it is the state telling people what they can wear. Although I accept that society pressure is also a factor. Its tough being a woman.
> 
> I dont think that people anywhere should have their clothing dictated to by anyone. Either to wear a burqa or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the States, at the behest of the People.
> 
> Life is tough. Suck it up, cupcakes.
> 
> We'll have to disagree on the clothing issue.
Click to expand...

The people havent requested it though. And in fact the French Courts have yet to decide if the ban is legal.


----------



## Anathema

Tommy Tainant said:


> The people havent requested it though. And in fact the French Courts have yet to decide if the ban is legal.



As I understand it from the news reports I've read (realizing I'm on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean and generally don't give a shit what happens in Europe) is that these 15 towns have reacted to concern from their citizens about people wearing distinctly religious garb in public after the recent terrorist attacks.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
Click to expand...

Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:




Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"


Backing the Rebs !!


----------



## Tilly

I doubt there will be any problems with the courts, even the ECHR upheld the burqa ban:

Judges at the European court of human rights (ECHR) have upheld France's burqa ban, accepting Paris's argument that it encouraged citizens to "live together".

The law, introduced in 2010, makes it illegal for anyone to cover their face in a public place. While it also covers balaclavas and hoods, the ban has been criticised as targeting Muslim women...

France's burqa ban upheld by human rights court


----------



## Tilly

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that you beat up England supporters. Stop lying.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt. I said that when I was younger I had fights with English youths. It was part of growing up in a Border town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll see if Tilly has the post. You mentioned touring English teams in the same post. You sure you're not telling fibs again???
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I understand your point, in one post Tammy likened the sexual assaults and rapes of German women by 'refugees' to football fans shouting 'get yer tits out' - rape and sexual assault and chanting are the same to him (when the perps are 'refugees'), and he also posted how much he enjoyed beating up his English 'oppressors'.  Lol@tammythewanker


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
Click to expand...

You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
You are fundamentally a dishonest person .


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
Click to expand...

You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
Click to expand...

Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.


----------



## Tilly

It's not just France that are fed up with th3 Islamist uniform:

*Palestinian intern fired for wearing headscarf to work in Germany*
*A PALESTINIAN asylum seeker intern was fired for wearing a headscarf to work.*
By ALLAN HALL
PUBLISHED: 15:20, Thu, Aug 25, 2016 | UPDATED: 15:55, Thu, Aug 25, 2016







GETTY STOCK

The intern (not pictured) was sacked from the town hall when she refused to remove the scarf
The woman, 48, employed at the town hall in Luckenwalde near Berlin, in Germany, was informed that she had "injured the neutrality" of the workplace with the traditional Muslim garb.

Media reports said she was sacked after just one day when she refused an order to remove the scarf ...

Palestinian intern fired for wearing headscarf to work in Germany


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
Click to expand...

Lol. Seem to have hit a nerve, don't i? You are a violent racist and misogynist, as evidenced by your posts, including the ones where you wished a woman had been hit with housebricks and that a preachers head injuries were insufficient for your liking. Shall I go on? Or would you prefer to get back to the point? Lol.
France is quite right to ban ME garb, it does nothing for integration and is offensive to many women - the ECHR agreed that France was within its rights to ban the burqa/niqab. Yay


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
Click to expand...

I though you asked me to provide evidence for your violent tendencies


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I though you asked me to provide evidence for your violent tendencies
Click to expand...

And you havent. Get back to your racist mates and have a wankfest over some dead muslim kids.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
Click to expand...


you are a fundamentally dishonest person----your siggy bears a very dishonest fundamentally shitty  ---sick


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> 
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I though you asked me to provide evidence for your violent tendencies
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you havent. Get back to your racist mates and have a wankfest over some dead muslim kids.
Click to expand...


why do you obsess over DEAD MUSLIM CHILDREN tommy----another wet dream thing?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
> 
> 
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I though you asked me to provide evidence for your violent tendencies
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you havent. Get back to your racist mates and have a wankfest over some dead muslim kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you obsess over DEAD MUSLIM CHILDREN tommy----another wet dream thing?
Click to expand...

Its a Tilly thing.


----------



## Oldstyle

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861



With all due respect, Tommy...how many terror attacks has Scotland faced recently compared to the onslaught that has hit France?  It's easy to be "civil" when people are being civil to you!  The true test comes when that isn't the case.  France finds itself in the cross hairs of Islamic terror and it's struggling with how to deal with that.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I though you asked me to provide evidence for your violent tendencies
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you havent. Get back to your racist mates and have a wankfest over some dead muslim kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you obsess over DEAD MUSLIM CHILDREN tommy----another wet dream thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tilly thing.
Click to expand...

Then prove it, as I have proved that you are a violent racist misogynist


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I though you asked me to provide evidence for your violent tendencies
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you havent. Get back to your racist mates and have a wankfest over some dead muslim kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you obsess over DEAD MUSLIM CHILDREN tommy----another wet dream thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tilly thing.
Click to expand...


Yet ANOTHER Tom T.  lie-----you got examples---tom t?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> 
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I though you asked me to provide evidence for your violent tendencies
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you havent. Get back to your racist mates and have a wankfest over some dead muslim kids.
Click to expand...

No, I don't have violent tendencies, quite the opposite. But I invite you to prove otherwise 
PS - see my sig


----------



## irosie91

Oldstyle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Tommy...how many terror attacks has Scotland faced recently compared to the onslaught that has hit France?  It's easy to be "civil" when people are being civil to you!  The true test comes when that isn't the case.  France finds itself in the cross hairs of Islamic terror and it's struggling with how to deal with that.
Click to expand...


I have never been to Scotland---but here in the USA----its people like tom t.   who are causing the membership roles
in Methodist churches to plumet


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. Dont you understand the question ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
Click to expand...


   Yeah...Tammy's more into leather and latex sports.


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Tommy...how many terror attacks has Scotland faced recently compared to the onslaught that has hit France?  It's easy to be "civil" when people are being civil to you!  The true test comes when that isn't the case.  France finds itself in the cross hairs of Islamic terror and it's struggling with how to deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never been to Scotland---but here in the USA----its people like tom t.   who are causing the membership roles
> in Methodist churches to plumet
Click to expand...


an interesting factoid-----  HILLARY ---claims Methodist as
their religions   <yucko>      I grew up on a town full of Lutherans and Methodists  (because it was a fairly stable town
since pre revolutionary times----there was also a large EPISCOPALIAN church)     The Methodists tended to be Scottish----with silly accent and odd personalities---kinda
self righteous and sorta selfish.    Even more ODD----Trump also claims METHODIST  as his religion (from his Scottish mom)   that situation seems to have been mitigated by
the advantage of having grown up in Queens NY.     Hillary
could use some mitigating influences


----------



## irosie91

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...Tammy's more into leather and latex sports.
Click to expand...


   that too?


----------



## irosie91

Oldstyle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Tommy...how many terror attacks has Scotland faced recently compared to the onslaught that has hit France?  It's easy to be "civil" when people are being civil to you!  The true test comes when that isn't the case.  France finds itself in the cross hairs of Islamic terror and it's struggling with how to deal with that.
Click to expand...


it is ever easier to be  "civil"    when dealing with a LIKE
'culture'----------scots HATE lots------in a kind of Islamic style


----------



## Tilly

Looks like Sarkozy is running again - he has a good chance of being elected, I suspect, and he's not keen on the Islamist uniform, either.

*Be French or GO HOME: Sarkozy launches scathing attack on immigration and EU’s rules*

...If a foreigner does not integrate himself into society, he will not be granted French citizenship, he warned: “People cannot say ‘I want to be French, but in my own way’.” 

The former head of state reiterated his intention to revoke birthright citizenship if a person born in France to foreign parents has a criminal record by the age of 18, and if his parents were illegal immigrants at the time of his birth. 







GETTY

*Sarkozy said that wearing the burkini is 'a radical, political gesture' 
The presidential candidate also commented on the burkini debate, which has come under intense scrutiny of late: “Wearing a burkini is a radical, political gesture, a provocation. *

“The women who are choosing to wear it are testing the resilience of the Republic.” ...

Be French or GO HOME: Sarkozy launches scathing attack on immigration and EU’s rules


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are happy for the state to tell you what you can and cant wear ?
Click to expand...







 yes when it applies to everyone, but not as your neo marxist state would have it with certain people wearing distinctive clothing to single them out.


----------



## Phoenall

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this instance it is the state telling people what they can wear. Although I accept that society pressure is also a factor. Its tough being a woman.
> 
> I dont think that people anywhere should have their clothing dictated to by anyone. Either to wear a burqa or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the States, at the behest of the People.
> 
> Life is tough. Suck it up, cupcakes.
> 
> We'll have to disagree on the clothing issue.
Click to expand...






 You need to remember that in tainted's eyes only neo marxists are allowed an opinion these days, and they dont want the ban. But the majority of French people do


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this instance it is the state telling people what they can wear. Although I accept that society pressure is also a factor. Its tough being a woman.
> 
> I dont think that people anywhere should have their clothing dictated to by anyone. Either to wear a burqa or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the States, at the behest of the People.
> 
> Life is tough. Suck it up, cupcakes.
> 
> We'll have to disagree on the clothing issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people havent requested it though. And in fact the French Courts have yet to decide if the ban is legal.
Click to expand...







 You really mean the neo marxists dont want it so this means the people dont either as they speak for all


----------



## Phoenall

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people havent requested it though. And in fact the French Courts have yet to decide if the ban is legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it from the news reports I've read (realizing I'm on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean and generally don't give a shit what happens in Europe) is that these 15 towns have reacted to concern from their citizens about people wearing distinctly religious garb in public after the recent terrorist attacks.
Click to expand...








 It is a form of incitement to violence by the muslims who want the French to attack the women in the tents so they can use them as propaganda.


----------



## Phoenall

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what question  tommy   I am taken with the kind of photoshopped pictures that filth and scum use
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
Click to expand...








 A lot of it went on back then when the Welsh kids started drinking shandy Bass and saw English toddlers having fun on their beaches. So like all cowards they ganged up on them and started fights, then the bigger boys got involved and beat the Welsh scum senseless. This left them with only a box of matches and a bottle of paraffin to set alight to English owned holiday homes. They called themselves after the Welsh group who fought the English many years before and shamed their name    The Sons of Glindwr


----------



## Tilly

Phoenall said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is a civilised country ?
> 
> France or Scotland ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all the evidence it has to be France, seeing as Scotland is the most racist nation in the Union. Try walking through Edinboroug with a small union jack badge in your lapel........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tammy admits to beating up English supporters; evidently it made him feel more Welsh. Hooligans are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the case. I have never been involved in football violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it went on back then when the Welsh kids started drinking shandy Bass and saw English toddlers having fun on their beaches. So like all cowards they ganged up on them and started fights, then the bigger boys got involved and beat the Welsh scum senseless. This left them with only a box of matches and a bottle of paraffin to set alight to English owned holiday homes. They called themselves after the Welsh group who fought the English many years before and shamed their name    The Sons of Glindwr
Click to expand...

Yes, there was a lot of burning down of the English homes too. Wonder if Tammy 'approved' / approves of that too?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861



Government sanctioned oppression in the workplace?  

Not sure they should be bragging about that....


----------



## Fueri

Well one has some of the finest cuisine and wines on the planet, the other cooks organs in a stomach and calls that food.

I'm going with France....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government sanctioned oppression in the workplace?
> 
> Not sure they should be bragging about that....
Click to expand...

If you had read the article you will see that it is an initiative to attract more officers from ethnic minorities.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Oldstyle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Tommy...how many terror attacks has Scotland faced recently compared to the onslaught that has hit France?  It's easy to be "civil" when people are being civil to you!  The true test comes when that isn't the case.  France finds itself in the cross hairs of Islamic terror and it's struggling with how to deal with that.
Click to expand...


Its a few years back to the Glasgow Airport attack. And I take your point. However which of the recent atrocities involved the use of the Burqa ?

Its obvious that there is pressure on the French authorities but this isnt an answer and is likely to antagonise people.


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government sanctioned oppression in the workplace?
> 
> Not sure they should be bragging about that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had read the article you will see that it is an initiative to attract more officers from ethnic minorities.
Click to expand...

They did that in Detroit decades ago, in an effort to get more minorities on the police force.  They had to lower standards to get that accomplished.  The consequences were most negative.


----------



## irosie91

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government sanctioned oppression in the workplace?
> 
> Not sure they should be bragging about that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had read the article you will see that it is an initiative to attract more officers from ethnic minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did that in Detroit decades ago, in an effort to get more minorities on the police force.  They had to lower standards to get that accomplished.  The consequences were most negative.
Click to expand...


let's wait and be patient and see what   impact   Policewomen in Burkas will have


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but violence, by your own admission, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy: " I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors.*"
> 
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> 
> 
> You silly cow. Its all part and parcel of growing up in a border town. And you try and make out that I am a hoolie on the back of that ?
> You are fundamentally a dishonest person .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were a violent racist by your own admission. It's not normal to be a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol - you really are a shit stirring slag. Go and nuke some muslim babies instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I though you asked me to provide evidence for your violent tendencies
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you havent. Get back to your racist mates and have a wankfest over some dead muslim kids.
Click to expand...




> I totally love that. I am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors. Now I have matured I naturally disapprove of such naughtiness.



How many would be in your gang before you would assault said oppressors?

Greg


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government sanctioned oppression in the workplace?
> 
> Not sure they should be bragging about that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had read the article you will see that it is an initiative to attract more officers from ethnic minorities.
Click to expand...



Oh so instead of fighting oppression the government is giving in and allowing their own employees to be oppressed.   

Gotcha.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government sanctioned oppression in the workplace?
> 
> Not sure they should be bragging about that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had read the article you will see that it is an initiative to attract more officers from ethnic minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so instead of fighting oppression the government is giving in and allowing their own employees to be oppressed.
> 
> Gotcha.
Click to expand...

Why would you say that ? If girls want to wear it then that should be their decision.The police are just removing a barrier to people joining.

 Canada has adopted the same initiative.

Female Muslim Mounties can now wear hijab on the job


----------



## gtopa1

Overall though yes; there are major probs with assimilation and such but I really do not see why wearing a burkini is offensive. Unsightly maybe but so are many bathing suits especially if the bod is like mine.(...u...g..l..y). But cloth? 

That is not to say that there aren't good reasons for banning face coverings especially in banks. But really; banning clothes?

aslo just thought; burkinis are an Aussie invention.












Aussie burkini inventor calls bans on swimsuit ‘unfair’



> When asked about former French President, Nicolas Sarkozy’s comments where he called the burkini a provocation, she said: “Hasn’t he got anything better to talk about? Doesn’t he need to fix his country and not split it apart? This is a swim suit that represents freedom and sun and surf and happiness and swimming and leisure, family, happiness.”
> 
> Ms Zanetti has shipped 700,000 burkinis worldwide, and not just to the Middle East. Their biggest clients are in the UK, Canada and US.



I really can't see why it's an issue. 

Greg


----------



## Oldstyle

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Tommy...how many terror attacks has Scotland faced recently compared to the onslaught that has hit France?  It's easy to be "civil" when people are being civil to you!  The true test comes when that isn't the case.  France finds itself in the cross hairs of Islamic terror and it's struggling with how to deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a few years back to the Glasgow Airport attack. And I take your point. However which of the recent atrocities involved the use of the Burqa ?
> 
> Its obvious that there is pressure on the French authorities but this isnt an answer and is likely to antagonise people.
Click to expand...


You think the French are worried about "antagonizing" people?  Come on, Tommy!  You've got Islamic extremists slaughtering journalists...you've got Islamic extremists killing people attending rock concerts...you've got Islamic extremists slaughtering people attending a soccer game...you've got Islamic extremists slaughtering people who are just out to watch fireworks celebrating French independence!  The burqa is nothing more than a symbol at this point...a symbol of Islamic hatred!  France took these people into their country and were rewarded with what's going on now.  I'm all for religious tolerance but at some point enough is enough.  Islam is being perverted into a religion of sadism and intolerance by extremists and there is going to be a backlash against non-extreme Muslims.  I'd feel more sympathy for those non-extreme Muslims if they had done more to keep the extremists under control.


----------



## gtopa1

Oldstyle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Tommy...how many terror attacks has Scotland faced recently compared to the onslaught that has hit France?  It's easy to be "civil" when people are being civil to you!  The true test comes when that isn't the case.  France finds itself in the cross hairs of Islamic terror and it's struggling with how to deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a few years back to the Glasgow Airport attack. And I take your point. However which of the recent atrocities involved the use of the Burqa ?
> 
> Its obvious that there is pressure on the French authorities but this isnt an answer and is likely to antagonise people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the French are worried about "antagonizing" people?  Come on, Tommy!  You've got Islamic extremists slaughtering journalists...you've got Islamic extremists killing people attending rock concerts...you've got Islamic extremists slaughtering people attending a soccer game...you've got Islamic extremists slaughtering people who are just out to watch fireworks celebrating French independence!  The burqa is nothing more than a symbol at this point...a symbol of Islamic hatred!  France took these people into their country and were rewarded with what's going on now.  I'm all for religious tolerance but at some point enough is enough.  Islam is being perverted into a religion of sadism and intolerance by extremists and there is going to be a backlash against non-extreme Muslims.  I'd feel more sympathy for those non-extreme Muslims if they had done more to keep the extremists under control.
Click to expand...


There is much being done already.

French fighter of YPG: I came to Syria to fight ISIS and prevent renewed terror attacks in France - ARA News
Turkey sends tanks into Syria in operation aimed at Isis and Kurds

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

If they can't ban obese blokes wearing lycra then no; don't ban burkinis. 






Not banned in France????????????????

Greg


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> If they can't ban obese blokes wearing lycra then no; don't ban burkinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not banned in France????????????????
> 
> Greg



bigot !!!!!  -------


----------



## Fueri

gtopa1 said:


> If they can't ban obese blokes wearing lycra then no; don't ban burkinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not banned in France????????????????
> 
> Greg




dahell are those, belly-hammocks?


----------



## Tilly

gtopa1 said:


> If they can't ban obese blokes wearing lycra then no; don't ban burkinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not banned in France????????????????
> 
> Greg


Is that Tammy in the pink?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Justgiving

It looks like these girls will not be out of pocket.

Fantastic response to authoritarians.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Justgiving
> 
> It looks like these girls will not be out of pocket.
> 
> Fantastic response to authoritarians.



GOOD   France can use the money----best to help the victims
of Islamic terrorism -----the fines on Burkinis can be seen as a
kind of JIZYA


----------



## MaryL

A garb (basically a scarf) mandated by religious decree that is based on SEXISM shouldn't be acceptable.  Even in Scotland. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Justgiving
> 
> It looks like these girls will not be out of pocket.
> 
> Fantastic response to authoritarians.


Ha ha ha. Read the comments. 
Btw. There is a guy who is already offering to pay the fines. I hope this site is legit. Why are there exposed boobies on it?


----------



## Tilly

Will the veiled police women be able to arrest people?


----------



## Tilly

Hmmmm. Scroll down to the bottom of the page. A complaint about scam pages being set up in the name of a deceased person.

scams and fraud


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Justgiving
> 
> It looks like these girls will not be out of pocket.
> 
> Fantastic response to authoritarians.


Did they have a fantastic response to the victims of terror?


----------



## Phoenall

gtopa1 said:


> If they can't ban obese blokes wearing lycra then no; don't ban burkinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not banned in France????????????????
> 
> Greg









I believe that men can only wear speedo's, any other swimwear is banned


----------



## Phoenall

Tilly said:


> Will the veiled police women be able to arrest people?










 And there is just one problem they must face, you must be able to recognise the arresting officer so you can point him/her out in court. If you cant because their face is obstructed then the arrest is false. Same with all photo id cards in theory, if the person cant be identified then they cant have photo id.


----------



## Mindful

How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week. 

In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis. 

Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.

Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justgiving
> 
> It looks like these girls will not be out of pocket.
> 
> Fantastic response to authoritarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a fantastic response to the victims of terror?
Click to expand...

What did you donate ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week.
> 
> In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.
> 
> Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya


France is just being oppressive on a low level. Israel is a terrorist state.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week.
> 
> In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.
> 
> Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is just being oppressive on a low level. Israel is a terrorist state.
Click to expand...



wow you are ignorant.


----------



## gtopa1

Fueri said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they can't ban obese blokes wearing lycra then no; don't ban burkinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not banned in France????????????????
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dahell are those, belly-hammocks?
Click to expand...


Legal beach wear in France.

Maybe....

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Justgiving
> 
> It looks like these girls will not be out of pocket.
> 
> Fantastic response to authoritarians.



Show us your receipt!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Phoenall said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they can't ban obese blokes wearing lycra then no; don't ban burkinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not banned in France????????????????
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that men can only wear speedo's, any other swimwear is banned
Click to expand...


You mean budgie smugglers??





....like our immediate past Prime Minister??

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week.
> 
> In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.
> 
> Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is just being oppressive on a low level. Israel is a terrorist state.
Click to expand...


Yawn.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It gets even better. French officials are now saying they will sue people who share this pic.






Nice Officials Say They'll Sue Internet Users Who Share Photos Of French Fashion Police Fining Women In Burkinis | Techdirt

Marvellous stuff. The fight against terror reaches a new high.


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Will the veiled police women be able to arrest people?



they cannot touch men----in fact----even look at them


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> It gets even better. French officials are now saying they will sue people who share this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Officials Say They'll Sue Internet Users Who Share Photos Of French Fashion Police Fining Women In Burkinis | Techdirt
> 
> Marvellous stuff. The fight against terror reaches a new high.



It's a Salafist put-up job, don't you know.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week.
> 
> In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.
> 
> Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is just being oppressive on a low level. Israel is a terrorist state.
Click to expand...







 So how will you prove this claim, by going to an hate site that says so.

 what terrorist acts has Israel carried out that have not been carried out by the Welsh armed forces ?


----------



## Phoenall

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week.
> 
> In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.
> 
> Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is just being oppressive on a low level. Israel is a terrorist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow you are ignorant.
Click to expand...






 No just a nazi and a Jew hater like all neo marxists


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> It gets even better. French officials are now saying they will sue people who share this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Officials Say They'll Sue Internet Users Who Share Photos Of French Fashion Police Fining Women In Burkinis | Techdirt
> 
> Marvellous stuff. The fight against terror reaches a new high.









 Dont you just love neo marxist laws, because that is who brought them in


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week.
> 
> In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.
> 
> Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is just being oppressive on a low level. Israel is a terrorist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just a nazi and a Jew hater like all neo marxists
Click to expand...

You are so full of shit. Why do you need to make things up like this ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week.
> 
> In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.
> 
> Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is just being oppressive on a low level. Israel is a terrorist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just a nazi and a Jew hater like all neo marxists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so full of shit. Why do you need to make things up like this ?
Click to expand...







 First act of the neo marxist coward is to deny he is a neo marxist because it has now gone out of fashion

 How about that link proving Israel is a terrorist state ?


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for contrast? The first picture is from France, a modern democratic state of basic human rights and freedom. In this picture we see police forcing a Muslim woman to remove her clothes/headcovering because she is not wearing what they deem to be an "appropriate" bathing suit at the beach - a policy causing massive uproar this week.
> 
> In the second picture, Arab women swim in the Tel Aviv, Israel beaches in whatever attire they choose, side by side with Israelis.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel's detractors falsely accuse Israel of "apartheid" or other methods of discrimination when in reality, Muslims in Israel are amongst the most free in the world.
> 
> Post credit (photo and paraphrase text): Mohammad Kaabiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is just being oppressive on a low level. Israel is a terrorist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just a nazi and a Jew hater like all neo marxists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so full of shit. Why do you need to make things up like this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First act of the neo marxist coward is to deny he is a neo marxist because it has now gone out of fashion
> 
> How about that link proving Israel is a terrorist state ?
Click to expand...


the existence of Israel as a jewish state ----defies Shariah law-----because there are muslims living there-------NOT ENOUGH FOR YOU  phone?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lol.
Civilisation 1 Nazi Trash 0

Top French court suspends burkini ban


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lol.
> Civilisation 1 Nazi Trash 0
> 
> Top French court suspends burkini ban



France also endorsed the VICHY GOVERNMENT----what else is new?


----------



## Esmeralda

gtopa1 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic women complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their Islamic countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.

And btw, the abaya, hijab, & burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requrie women to wear these items, though modesty is required.  But modesty is not a specific term: it's abstract and is interpreted differently by different people.   
_
I think 'when in Rome do as the Romans do' should be the rule of behavior; if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other Western country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.

I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Esmeralda said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
Click to expand...


The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots. 

The court has found them illegal and in fact:

*"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*

Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tommy Tainant said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
Click to expand...

The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic women complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their Islamic countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abaya, hijab, & burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requrie women to wear these items, though modesty is required.  But modesty is not a specific term: it's abstract and is interpreted differently by different people.
> _
> I think 'when in Rome do as the Romans do' should be the rule of behavior; if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other Western country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
Click to expand...


although I have VEHEMENTLY  disagreed with you (and still do)  on some issues of Islamic "culture and more's as anything
related to decent,   I ALMOST agree with you on this one.  
In the USA-----people swim in public beaches in all kinds of outfits.    No one ever stopped me from jumping in the ocean--
FULLY DRESSED------(I just could not resist)   Those black BURKINIS are not "fully dressed as in HUMAN" ---they are
WEIRD.      A pious muslim girl can ADAPT if she must-----
remember those damn awful latex CAPS to keep hair dry?----
that and a long sundress with a long sleeved tee shirt to cover
the arms in nice summer colors would satisfy the "modesty" 
requirements of salem, puritans-----muslim girls would be in
no trouble  (I think)  if they did that kind of outfit in the ocean.  
I am not sure it would work in commercial artificial pools


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lol.
> Civilisation 1 Nazi Trash 0
> 
> Top French court suspends burkini ban



Don't get too excited. You might suffer a stroke.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Esmeralda said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
Click to expand...


They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?

I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.

Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tommy Tainant said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
Click to expand...

I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Esmeralda said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.
Click to expand...

I have been visiting France for over 30 years. There has always been some tension there and I dont think the French have handled the newcomers well historically.
But this type of approach isnt going to help matters. And it has implications for all french citizens. It is an infringement of their civil liberties and, just as relevant, serves no purpose.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.
Click to expand...


I'm wondering if North Wales experiences Ninja outfits each time one ventures out of one's front door.

Then there's the 'attitude'.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
Click to expand...


wrong again----acceptable BEACH WEAR    rules exist in many places in the USA-----There are actually PUBLIC SWIMMING PLACES that disallow  ---blue jean  "cut offs" 
We  (the USA) also have a strong justice system


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again----acceptable BEACH WEAR    rules exist in many places in the USA-----There are actually PUBLIC SWIMMING PLACES that disallow  ---blue jean  "cut offs"
> We  (the USA) also have a strong justice system
Click to expand...


I think he gets turned on by burkas and suchlike. Some men do.

I read a book about it.


----------



## Tilly

This is a 'suspension' of the bans, and I think the chances of Sarkozy, who has sworn to ban the burkini nationwide, being elected just shot up somewhat, not to mention support for the Front National. I suspect the lefties are finished in France for a while.
A Recent French poll showed only 6% are against the ban, over 2/3rds support it, and the rest don't care. 
The mayor in Corsica, where violence erupted when a Muslim family declared the beach as their own, has vowed to maintain the ban and ignore the suspension.  I don't think the burkini war is over yet.


----------



## Mindful

And to think I saw Moroccan girls going topless on Moroccan beaches.


----------



## Tilly

Why don't muslim men cover up from head to toe at the beach/swimming pools?


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> And to think I saw Moroccan girls going topless on Moroccan beaches.



take another look-----the alleys of the cities are lined with
whores------


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lol.
> Civilisation 1 Nazi Trash 0
> 
> Top French court suspends burkini ban









 Wait and see what happens, France is not like Wales and the people will indulge themselves


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this comparison FRANCE is in the right for forcing foreigners to conform to French standards rather than Scotland which is bowing to foreign influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see why it is anyone's business what someone else wears?? I wear stuff that makes my kids cringe but I wear it anyway. I'm much more concerned about the real threats; assholes wearing suicide belts and having murderous intent.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
Click to expand...







 Or like Britain was under the last Labour neo marxist government.


----------



## Tilly

The Arabic press has apparently been in a furore over the burkini ban, labelling France intolerant and racist. Burkinis aren't allowed in SA, and women can't even drive 
Lol.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

As a general rule you can tell if a law is just by the people who support it.

Here we have a selection of right wing eurotrash trying to strip muslim women. Its obvious which is the correct way to go in this matter.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic cultures often have laws that specify what Western women can wear in their countries.  If Islamic woman complain about what a Western government says they can wear, then these women are hypocrites.  _In their own countries, Western women are not allowed to wear whatever they want.
> 
> And btw, the abya, hijab burkini are not religious items , they are cultural.  As a general rule, Islam does not requried women to wear these things, but it may be common in some Muslim countries.
> _
> I think when in Rome do as the Romans do should be the rule of behavior, if Islamic countries can dictate what women wear under the guise of Islamic modesty, France or any other country can dictate what women wear based on the idea of being equal to men.
> 
> I say this as a woman who has lived  and worked in 3 Islamic countries for a total of 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if North Wales experiences Ninja outfits each time one ventures out of one's front door.
> 
> Then there's the 'attitude'.
Click to expand...








 Didn't see that many when I was last there, but saw plenty of taffies moaning about the English spending money freely in the shops.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> As a general rule you can tell if a law is just by the people who support it.
> 
> Here we have a selection of right wing eurotrash trying to strip muslim women. Its obvious which is the correct way to go in this matter.









 Yep kick them all out and let them move to wales were they will be welcomed with open arms. Tainted wont mind all his friends with benefits getting killed during Eid every year, he can always buy some more from New Zealand


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that this ban is not french law.Just local edicts brought in by idiots.
> 
> The court has found them illegal and in fact:
> 
> *"seriously, and clearly illegally, breached the fundamental freedoms to come and go, the freedom of beliefs and individual freedom."*
> 
> Important that our rights are protected or we will end up like Saudi.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if North Wales experiences Ninja outfits each time one ventures out of one's front door.
> 
> Then there's the 'attitude'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that many when I was last there, but saw plenty of taffies moaning about the English spending money freely in the shops.
Click to expand...

You could try telling a Wrexham girl what to wear and see how far it gets you. Obviously submissive right wing types like tilly and mindless are happy to be dictated to on what they should wear. Part of their culcha I guess.
Anyway,isnt it time for your nappy change old fella ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if North Wales experiences Ninja outfits each time one ventures out of one's front door.
> 
> Then there's the 'attitude'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that many when I was last there, but saw plenty of taffies moaning about the English spending money freely in the shops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try telling a Wrexham girl what to wear and see how far it gets you. Obviously submissive right wing types like tilly and mindless are happy to be dictated to on what they should wear. Part of their culcha I guess.
> Anyway,isnt it time for your nappy change old fella ?
Click to expand...


You should be careful about labelling people, with no empirical evidence to back it up.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> As a general rule you can tell if a law is just by the people who support it.
> 
> Here we have a selection of right wing eurotrash trying to strip muslim women. Its obvious which is the correct way to go in this matter.


Lol.


*"Of respondents backing the hard left Left Front party, 62 per cent said they were against the burkini.*

Socialist Party supporters were less opposed to the garment than people who back the other parties.* A majority (52 per cent) expressed disapproval at the burkini *while 41 per cent of those backing Francois Hollande’s centre left party said they feel indifferent about it."...

Majority Of French Public Backs Burkini Ban, Poll Finds


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that these are not 'local idiots;'  France is a highly civilized country. To suggest that Scotland, or any other Western culture, is more civilized than France is ludicrous. Though the court in France, which is equal to the US Supreme court, may rule that the bans on the burkini are not legal, that is one thing, but the French are extremely proud of their culture, heritage and language.  An Islamic country would not allow Westerners to dictate behavior and change their culture, so why should France allow it?  Tit for tat. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Why do these people want to visit or live in France when they don't respect the  culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if North Wales experiences Ninja outfits each time one ventures out of one's front door.
> 
> Then there's the 'attitude'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that many when I was last there, but saw plenty of taffies moaning about the English spending money freely in the shops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try telling a Wrexham girl what to wear and see how far it gets you. Obviously submissive right wing types like tilly and mindless are happy to be dictated to on what they should wear. Part of their culcha I guess.
> Anyway,isnt it time for your nappy change old fella ?
Click to expand...









 I did and she was most upset when I said put your clothes back on I am not that desperate. Her pimp then offered my the use of a sheep that was new to the game.

Being shown up again tainted is that why you are going all immature ?


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if North Wales experiences Ninja outfits each time one ventures out of one's front door.
> 
> Then there's the 'attitude'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that many when I was last there, but saw plenty of taffies moaning about the English spending money freely in the shops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try telling a Wrexham girl what to wear and see how far it gets you. Obviously submissive right wing types like tilly and mindless are happy to be dictated to on what they should wear. Part of their culcha I guess.
> Anyway,isnt it time for your nappy change old fella ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be careful about labelling people, with no empirical evidence to back it up.
Click to expand...








 Typical neo marxist trick, from when they ruled with an iron fist. Now they are nothings and are finding it harder to assimilate back into society


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They acted illegally and set a dangerous precedent. Nobody should be able to tell you what to wear in a western democracy. What would be the next thing ?
> 
> I am yet to see a list of burkini clad terrorists and so the whole thing is just gratuitous. There is no legal justification and no imperative to do this.
> 
> Luckily the French have a strong justice system that protects individual freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have spent much time in France in recent years.  Your country has not suffered to any degree the number and extent  of terrorist attacks that France  has.  France has the highest Muslim population in Europe. Scotland's Muslim population is probably miniscule.  I don't think all or most Muslims are terrorists or sympathize with terrorists, but_  do think, and_ have observed that many Muslims living in France are not adapting to the culture  but expect French culture to adapt to them.  In general, the French are getting fed up with this, and I don't blame them.I don't think you are in a position to make the judgements you are m aking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if North Wales experiences Ninja outfits each time one ventures out of one's front door.
> 
> Then there's the 'attitude'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that many when I was last there, but saw plenty of taffies moaning about the English spending money freely in the shops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try telling a Wrexham girl what to wear and see how far it gets you. Obviously submissive right wing types like tilly and mindless are happy to be dictated to on what they should wear. Part of their culcha I guess.
> Anyway,isnt it time for your nappy change old fella ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be careful about labelling people, with no empirical evidence to back it up.
Click to expand...

Tammy likes his women shrouded. Lol.


----------



## Mindful

What do you think of this, Phoenall and Tilly?


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> What do you think of this, Phoenall and Tilly?


I read his book about this a few years ago. An excellent read that had lefties all in a tizz over the exposure by one of their own. 
I haven't watched your link yet, but certainly it seems in countries in France where Islamic extremism and terrorism is on the rise, the Left have begun espousing views and potential policy changes that come straight from those they refer to as the 'far right' - ie Front National in this case. 
Not to mention their love in with Islam - you couldn't get more far right than that, and of course their own totalitarianism and Orwellian PC controls.


----------



## Tilly




----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this, Phoenall and Tilly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read his book about this a few years ago. An excellent read that had lefties all in a tizz over the exposure by one of their own.
> I haven't watched your link yet, but certainly it seems in countries in France where Islamic extremism and terrorism is on the rise, the Left have begun espousing views and potential policy changes that come straight from those they refer to as the 'far right' - ie Front National in this case.
> Not to mention their love in with Islam - you couldn't get more far right than that, and of course their own totalitarianism and Orwellian PC controls.
Click to expand...


Nick Cohen is a lefty; who sees the light.

Deborah Orr, I notice, is married to Will Self.


----------



## Mindful

Be honest. Which is the lesser evil?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Mindful said:


> Be honest. Which is the lesser evil?



Yeah forcing people to wear certain clothing items or face punishment has never gone wrong.


----------



## Esmeralda

If you want to understand more how the French people feel about the burkini, watch the news channel France 24/7 in English.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Be honest. Which is the lesser evil?


It's not about the beauty of what you are seeing but about the political and social message that is being sent by the burkini.

It's about non-acceptance of French culture.  Also, keep in mind that all women wearing the burkini are not going to look like models.  Obesity is growing at a rapid pace in Arabic cultures.


----------



## Esmeralda

France is roughly the same size as _*Texas*_. In fact, _*Texas*_ is actually slightly larger. (wiki)

France is a small but ancient country with hundreds and hundreds of years of heritage, more art and cultural heritage than the entire US, and a proud people who put great value in their cullture.  It makes sense for them to be very protective of their culture and to be offended and off-put by people who wish to visit or live in France but reject the culture.

Cultural unity is very important in France. I had a colleague who had worked in France. As someone who had a work visa there, she was required to take French lessons.  The French take their language very seriously.  In the US, no one who lives here would be required to study English, advised but not required.

France is  not the US. France is its own unique culture.  If they require people who live there to study French, why aren't people like the OP against that as it means that people aren't free to do what they want?

It is a double standard to say women should be free to wear the burkini but must be compelled to study French.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> What do you think of this, Phoenall and Tilly?









 This has been ongoing for a few years now ever since the people used their power to oust the left in the UK because of their failed policies in regards to immigrants. The people told them they were not happy with the levels of immigration and Brown put the icing on the cake when he called that woman a bigot. From that one incident the labour party lost 50% of its support, and had to eat humble pie and admit they were wrong. They promised a vote on Europe first after stealing many UKIP and BNP policies as their own to fight the election they lost to the coalition government. The penny will drop that the people no longer trust them after the many scandals that came to light shortly before they lost their power. They were the biggest thieves in Westminster and some are still paying back what they owe. I know of one who took his own life rather than face the shame and loss of face of going to court.
 They are moving towards neo marxism or champagne socialism where they are more equal than the rest of humanity and so deserve the lifestyle of a capitalist


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Be honest. Which is the lesser evil?







 The fat bloke as he will only kill himself, anyone in a burkha could be a possible suicide bomber who could kill scores of innocents.


----------



## Tilly

Lol. I suspect this will be nipped in the bud - tourism being their main source of income. However, if it's what they want, I support them.

*Britons in BLACKMAIL threat from hardline Islamists if they wear BIKINIS on the beach*
*THOUSANDS of British women heading to holiday hotspots in Morocco could be targeted by hardline Islamists who are waging an online campaign to shame those who wear bikinis.*
By LEDA REYNOLDS
PUBLISHED: 11:00, Sat, Aug 27, 2016 | UPDATED: 12:31, Sat, Aug 27, 2016







GETTY

A group in Morocco is angry women are wearing bikinis
Every year around 500,000 Brits jet off to Morocco, which is known for its year-round sunshine, idyllic beaches and tantalising food.

However, while many women in the UK add their bikini to their suitcase without a second thought, Islamists in Morocco are warning those caught wearing skimpy swimwear will have their photograph taken and the image posted online for millions around the world to see.

The hardliners are angry women from the West are showing flesh in a country where more than 99 per cent of the population is Muslim, modesty is expected and many females wear headscarves...

Britons in BLACKMAIL threat from hardline Islamists if they wear BIKINIS on the beach


----------



## Tilly

London Met Police allowed hijab wearing in 2001. It did virtually nothing to raise the number of muslim women police officers. Women who wear muslim garb are likely to be more observant. Policing would be difficult for them since they cannot touch men who are not in their immediate family. How could they even cuff someone?


----------



## ESay

Esmeralda said:


> France is roughly the same size as _*Texas*_. In fact, _*Texas*_ is actually slightly larger. (wiki)
> 
> France is a small but ancient country with hundreds and hundreds of years of heritage, more art and cultural heritage than the entire US, and a proud people who put great value in their cullture.  It makes sense for them to be very protective of their culture and to be offended and off-put by people who wish to visit or live in France but reject the culture.
> 
> Cultural unity is very important in France. I had a colleague who had worked in France. As someone who had a work visa there, she was required to take French lessons.  The French take their language very seriously.  In the US, no one who lives here would be required to study English, advised but not required.
> 
> France is  not the US. France is its own unique culture.  If they require people who live there to study French, why aren't people like the OP against that as it means that people aren't free to do what they want?
> 
> It is a double standard to say women should be free to wear the burkini but must be compelled to study French.



Many immigrants in France are from former colonies in Africa. Majority of them are fluent in French, but that doesn’t mean they have assimilated in the French society. The language isn’t the main obstacle in this case.


----------



## Igrok_

ESay said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is roughly the same size as _*Texas*_. In fact, _*Texas*_ is actually slightly larger. (wiki)
> 
> France is a small but ancient country with hundreds and hundreds of years of heritage, more art and cultural heritage than the entire US, and a proud people who put great value in their cullture.  It makes sense for them to be very protective of their culture and to be offended and off-put by people who wish to visit or live in France but reject the culture.
> 
> Cultural unity is very important in France. I had a colleague who had worked in France. As someone who had a work visa there, she was required to take French lessons.  The French take their language very seriously.  In the US, no one who lives here would be required to study English, advised but not required.
> 
> France is  not the US. France is its own unique culture.  If they require people who live there to study French, why aren't people like the OP against that as it means that people aren't free to do what they want?
> 
> It is a double standard to say women should be free to wear the burkini but must be compelled to study French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many immigrants in France are from former colonies in Africa. Majority of them are fluent in French, but that doesn’t mean they have assimilated in the French society. The language isn’t the main obstacle in this case.
Click to expand...

what a fresh idea!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Why don't muslim men cover up from head to toe at the beach/swimming pools?




Considering how fucking ugly most of them are, it would be a service to us all if they did so and allowed all the beautiful women to be seen.


----------



## theHawk

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861



Old Tommy-girl with his pro-Islam propaganda post of the day.

It's fun watching progressive turds defend an ideology that treats women no better than dogs, when they pretend to also be for women's rights.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> I think he gets turned on by burkas and suchlike. Some men do.
> 
> I read a book about it.




Come on -- that's not fair to Tommy AT ALL, Mindful.  Shame on you! I am absolutely certain that Tommy would never be turned on by a woman in a Burka.

In Tommy's rich fantasy life, he's the one IN the Burka.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he gets turned on by burkas and suchlike. Some men do.
> 
> I read a book about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on -- that's not fair to Tommy AT ALL, Mindful.  Shame on you! I am absolutely certain that Tommy would never be turned on by a woman in a Burka.
> 
> In Tommy's rich fantasy life, he's the one IN the Burka.
Click to expand...


Do you think they are naked under those garments?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Do you think they are naked under those garments?




I just threw up in my mouth there for a bit because for a second, I thought you meant Tommy.

 As far as the women are concerned, though, my imagining them naked is just the start.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they are naked under those garments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth there for a bit because for a second, I thought you meant Tommy.
> 
> As far as the women are concerned, though, my imagining them naked is just the start.
Click to expand...


Not sure I could do it....   I didn't buy a house because when I went to see it I saw a dog in the back that looked beaten down.    Loved the house, fair price, was perfect ....   Just not into beaten down and oppressed anything.


----------



## J&K

United States
Japan
Belgium
Germany
South Korea
Great Britain
Spain
Greece

This eight in country watch.


----------



## Tilly

J&K said:


> United States
> Japan
> Belgium
> Germany
> South Korea
> Great Britain
> Spain
> Greece
> 
> This eight in country watch.


Possibly interesting - but What exactly do you mean?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tilly said:


> J&K said:
> 
> 
> 
> United States
> Japan
> Belgium
> Germany
> South Korea
> Great Britain
> Spain
> Greece
> 
> This eight in country watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly interesting - but What exactly do you mean?
Click to expand...


I second this ....  Not sure where he is going with that post


----------



## Phoenall

StLucieBengal said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&K said:
> 
> 
> 
> United States
> Japan
> Belgium
> Germany
> South Korea
> Great Britain
> Spain
> Greece
> 
> This eight in country watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly interesting - but What exactly do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I second this ....  Not sure where he is going with that post
Click to expand...




Civilised countries in order,not so sure on Spain or Greece


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when they start abusing their authority by dragging underage girls to the local mosque what will you say.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one in an islamonazi nation as they are forced to obey by law.
> Do you think it is acceptable to use a burkha to evade justice as many muslims do ?   Double standards again because it is part of your neo marxist brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. You should be able to wear what you like.
Click to expand...






So, you have no problem with people wearing this sort of outfit?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Or how about this one?






Just curious....


----------



## J&K

Are just something about Nazism.

Evil class or I nothing rights of Nazism.

Nazis have normalthinker as biggest enemy.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861


Celts have always been the far superior species of human

so giving muslims permission to rope themselves so far down the rankings with such non-sense is simply an act of kindness.


----------



## Two Thumbs

oh and

Celt and French aren't countries.

If it hasn't already been pointed out.


----------



## ESay

J&K said:


> Are just something about Nazism.
> 
> Evil class or I nothing rights of Nazism.
> 
> Nazis have normalthinker as biggest enemy.



Are you from Sweden?


----------



## J&K

From Finland. Swedish citizen since 1980's.


----------



## J&K

Tilly said:


> J&K said:
> 
> 
> 
> United States
> Japan
> Belgium
> Germany
> South Korea
> Great Britain
> Spain
> Greece
> 
> This eight in country watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly interesting - but What exactly do you mean?
Click to expand...


Those countries. Four EU and one old EU with Great Britain.


----------



## Maggdy

montelatici said:


> Acquiescing to the misogynistic Muslim approach to women's dress seems rather uncivilized to me.  Plus, all this acquiescing does is, delay or even prevent the integration of these people from backward Muslim societies into our secular Western culture. If the second or third generation of these people continues to maintain their culture and religion, both incompatible with the West, there will never be integration and with that consequences of conflicting cultures.



Yes, but the Scots have a strange tradition, which they use "women's clothing"  and don't wear underwear. What this civilized? They are out there in the Muslim areas such as in Afghanistan and Iraq, they uncivilized?

This is the 5.11 tactical duty kilt. They are the NATO soldiers for peacekeeping troops? An official authority?
More read: Sold-out camouflage KILT is put to the test as men wear it to zipline


----------



## Tilly

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to contrast the progressive and pragmatic approach of our Celtic friends with the confrontational and backward stance of the French.
> 
> The hijab is now an official part of police uniform in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed cops does it take to get a woman to strip ?
> 
> View attachment 86861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when they start abusing their authority by dragging underage girls to the local mosque what will you say.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one in an islamonazi nation as they are forced to obey by law.
> Do you think it is acceptable to use a burkha to evade justice as many muslims do ?   Double standards again because it is part of your neo marxist brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. You should be able to wear what you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you have no problem with people wearing this sort of outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious....
Click to expand...


Or this?


----------



## jessaragen

Tommy Tainant said:


> Israel is a terrorist state.


niceeeee I'n gonna say this to my friend from Israel


----------



## LuckyDuck

Which nation is civilized?  Any one that isn't Islamic or going to become Islamic.


----------

